# my red minor tetra?



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

i have 3 red minor tetras that occupy a 30 gallon fish tank along with about 13 other fish of similar size. one is smaller then the other two and his color is dim with white flaky skin. it looks like a snake right before its skin is shed and all of its color is tinted white. does anyone know if its fatal or what it is?!? HELP!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard.:wave:

Pls answer the following questions so we can determine what is wrong with your fish.
1. What are your water parameters?
~Post the exact figures of pH, ammonia, nitrites and nitrates.
2. How long has your tank been running?
3. Has your tank been cycled?

Also , pls post pictures of your tetras especially the one you think is shedding. That might sound like columnaris but we need pictures so we can verify further your problem.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

woah i expected a wait. my fish tank has only been running for about 1 month and i dont have a fancy kit that says the exact numbers of ph and ammonia and stuff all i know is i checked it with those little color strips and ecerything fit into the safe zone. ill get a picture on here maybe tomorrow because my moms digital camera is at her boyfriends house.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

i can tell you it doesnt look like columnaris becuase i just looked at pics of fish with it on google. its on all of the body not just one part and its not a fluffy thing its more of the scales are dimly white themselves. man i need that camera!


----------

